# Scratchbuilt Tyranid Capillary Towers.



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

With my mojo back on track the next thing on my tyranid terrain list is some Capillary Towers. Having made my Bastion, a stretch from my straightforward defence line I'm now going to refine those skills with some Capillary Towers. Having already utilised them in the 'compass points' of the Bastion I thought I'd just get six done as I'd speculated they were easy to make from the foamboard templates I'd already made. 

So first up was cutting a bunch of chitin plates from the bottom of pop bottles:










Then some foamboard spines to fit them to:










Then attach the spines to plywood discs and add the chitin plates using pins










More progress soon, but here's more info and pics: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/nids-part-106-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks interesting so far.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I definitely will be keeping an eye on this!


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Started padding out the interior of the Chitin plates










Added on some curtain hooks for spikey bits.










Progress is happening on these quite quickly, I've already managed to prep them ready for sculpting but in the mean time some more info and pics here:

http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-107-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Started 'icing my cakes'. It seems these are looking extremely phallic, G.O.D. help us when I start doing the Chitin plates!










After coating them with a rough layer of adhesive tile grout I then needed to sand them back. The grout makes the plastic and PVA'd tissue paper more rigid and gives the next layer of DAS air drying clay something to stick to.



















More pics and info should you need it: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-108-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Pretty much all the tiers of Chitinous Plates have been done now, here's the progress:










All 6 are starting to look like the ones that formed the compass points in my bastion










And I've even started work on the fleshy musculature that forms the inside of the capillary tower










Next step is to cap all the curtain hooks into spikes. My bastion used spinefists to give it that Tyranid feel, this time I'll be sculpting them all on. Not quite sure what I'm going to do but we'll see soon it enough. More pictures and details are here:

http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-109-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html

here:

http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-110-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html

and here: 

http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-111-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

The next update brings more fleshy musculature to the inside of the Capillary Tower, but first i capped all the curtain hook spines. The weren't quite as lethal as the 'scything talons' I'd envisaged but the sculpting turned out OK and they will bprobably be less prone to break given their bulkiness










I'd planned on using Milliput for the fleshy bits but decide to just continue using DAS air drying clay. Even though I'd bought 5 packs of Milliput I'm glad I continued on with my cheaper/quicker options. There is still a question mark over durability. The clay can be carved with ease once dry but I think even if these were to chip or break I could just repaint them as ddamged towers.










The additional concern is just how stuck to the core the clay is. You wet it and press it on but it's not like Milliput which has real adhesive qualities, once again we'll just have to see in the end.










That's the first 2 'fleshed out' just the remianing 4 and to do their bases, add some fleshy sacs to the 'female' towers, and some vine tendrils and they're done, probably no more than a weeks worth of modelling left!

Point your cogitators here for more pics and info: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/nids-part-112-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice, definitely unique and well done. What colors if any will these be in? Just curious haha


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, sometimes cost is an acceptable trade off for durability. You can always superglue it if large chunks break off.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Very nice, definitely unique and well done. What colors if any will these be in? Just curious haha


They'll match the Bastion I've already made 










You can see the construction thread here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=127868


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

based all the towers now:










And added some fleshy sacs to the 'female' towers



















Next up some tendril vines and then I can think about painting

For more info on construction and pics point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/nids-part-114-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Turns out I had bigger things on my mind with my Capillary Towers afterall - they in fact form part of my modular Tyranid Skyshield Landing Pad










Fingers crossed the other days rumour that the new Codex will deny Tyranids access to Fortifications was a load of old guff



















For more info on construction and pics point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/nids-part-117-project-y-scratchbuilt.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

In an age where the Great Devourer has become more like a mawkish teenage anorexic self harmer at least there's one thing you can rely on, until the FAQ it to death - my Tyranid Capillary Towers. Here's what a little paint can do as most of the base coats and washes go on:










And the really big ones:










And a close up of the gestation sacs in the female towers [hey if they can ret-con that they don't have DNA I can ret-con my own fluff that there are sometimes gender specific bio-forms]










For more pictures and details point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nids-part-118-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW! Stunning work! The striations in the "muscle" are really really effective, along with the tendrils/vines, the thing is quite organic. I wish I had the talent and discipline to pull off a project like this!

For what it's worth, +rep! 

*edit* Figured it out, there's some rep.

PROPS, my friend. I confer props upon thee.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

venomlust said:


> WOW! Stunning work! The striations in the "muscle" are really really effective, along with the tendrils/vines, the thing is quite organic. I wish I had the talent and discipline to pull off a project like this!
> 
> For what it's worth, +rep!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I can honestly say to achieve this the talent and skill needed is not great at all. Discipline, patience and willpower is a factor but altogether the 6 towers took less than 24hrs of work to produce which I don't think is a massive amount of time and you could do this quicker. Alternatively there are quite a few tutorials on making nid terrain around, some as simple as egg box card and hot melt glu that still look very effective and grossly alien. It's worth having a bash.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

The next part of the Skyshield is coming along, behold my sphincter










And then I had to go to bizarre lengths to try and keep the pad flat when I filled in the rest of the pad










Some abortive attempts at making some transparent walls using clingfilm










or tissue paper and PVA










For a few more pics and information point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nids-part-121-project-y-scratchbuilt.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

And the Capillary Towers are pretty much complete now










They turned out a lot better than I'd hoped and with a few more coats of gloss varnish in the 'male' towers reclamation pools they'll be done










It's been quite and adventure along the way, not least making sure they would fit with 'project y' - the Skyshield Landing pad addition










The pad will be the next part to share with you all, the detachable walls are a lower priority as I can potentially play with it without the walls










But I'll be getting the pad done asap

In the mean time for more information and loads more pics, as usual, point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nids-part-122-scratchbuilt-tyranid.html


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

And the Skyshield progresses also, first up the pad in situ, now the clay is all dry:










Some interesting ideas playing around with my Aegis Defence Line in front of the Skyshield:










Next I added some support strands, leading from the Capillary Towers to the central sphincter:










And a close up of the texture:










More information and pics, as usual, point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nids-part-123-project-y-scratchbuilt.html


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

consider my jaw dropped


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Really great work done on these. My only concern would be that the DAS may crack/chip if they are dropped or knocked.

However such great work deserves some rep.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Really Nice work Dwez. HAve you figured out what your going to do for the skyshield sides yet?


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

humakt said:


> Really great work done on these. My only concern would be that the DAS may crack/chip if they are dropped or knocked.


Always a worry, but I tried to mitigate it with Milliput on the edges. It should add more durability and strength. I think if I dropped it whatever material I used it would damaging.



SwedeMarine said:


> Really Nice work Dwez. HAve you figured out what your going to do for the skyshield sides yet?


After various tests I think I'll be constructing a plasticard frame. Building it up with milliput, using transparent plastic across the face of the walls and then stretching strands of milliput across this, much the same as the fleshy bits on the towers. I'm only going to have small gaps visible through the plastic as you'll see the reverse of the milliput squashed on the other side, so I need to hide that with milliput on both sides. Hopefully Tamiya Clear Red X-27 will cover the remainder.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

The Landing Pad is super quick to paint, given it's just an oversized version of my Red Planet Basing[/URL] with just a few changes to the solours involved and afew extra washes applied the whole thing is so easy thaks to using big decorating brushes.










Following the initial coats for the flesh bits I decided to add a ring of Bonewhite for central support to the Sphincter entrance:




















Work on the detachable walls continues as well, but as a lower priority. The Landing Pad can function without the walls, I can jsut make a marker saying whether it's sheilded or not. In the mean time I have to paint at least another 20 Termagants for March, so they will take priority. 










Anyway, more pictures and in depth explanations are on the blog so point your cogitators there should you feel inclined: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/nids-part-124-project-y-scratchbuilt.html


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This is awesome!


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

It was Hallowe'en when I first started in earnest creating my scratchbuilt Capillary Towers and 3 months on they have their modular Landing Pad complete too. I've mentioned before the walls are less of a concern as I can create a simple counter that will say shielded/unfurled. I've a lot of Termagants [and perhaps a Tervigon] to paint before Throne of Skulls in March so the walls are a lower priority although I will progress with them when I can.










One interesting development that's happened since I've been working on it is an interpretation of it's rules - a friend of mine vame up against someone running a Skyshield with his nids. He also had a Venomthrope in there and was taking a 2+ cover save. I was adamant this wasn't possible as the Skyshield offers a 4+ invulnerable and that wouldn't stack with the Venomthopes Shrouded rule. However, in the discussion I kind of realised that with the walls/shields up you probably are entitled to a cover save. Now you'd probably have it as 4+, because it's pretty much like an Aegis but technically Fortifications offer a 3+ cover save [BRB pg18] so you could claim a 1+ [although it would essentially be a 2+ given you always fail on a 1] cover save. So, having been convinced he'd been swindled I kind of reversed my way of thinking, what do others think?










Of course I don't have walls so that makes the debate less of an issue, maybe if GW hadn't made them look like the Defence Line it wouldn't be open to interpretation...










There's something really quite cute about this particular tower, in a 'covered with alien gore and filth' kind of cute 










More pictures and information on the blog, should you be a glutton for punishment, so point your cogitators here: http://40kaddict.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/nids-part-125-project-y-scratchbuilt.html


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant work. The colours are brilliant and the design is fantastic, even the very organic looking sphincter.


----------



## dwez (Aug 5, 2013)

Got back from Throne of Skulls at the weekend clutching this in my lardy fingers:










Hive Fleet Gorgon - Ferron Splinter Fleet done good


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Congrats!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome work!!
Damn I was at Warhammer world this weekend (not taking part in the Tournament) and missed your excellent work...Buggar!


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Congratulations, some excellent work there!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations, that was a well deserved award!


----------

